# WD Passport - constantly "in use"/cannot safely remove?



## wishinstonez

Hi =]

I just got my 320GB WD Passport Essential today and installed it.

When I try to remove it using the Windows tool it won't let me. It keeps saying that the device is in use and to close any applications that may be using it.

As far as I know there are no applications using it. I have tried restarting my computer mutiple times. The only things I have running apart from Firefox are my antivirus and MSN.

It's not actually spinning though....it's not vibrating and I can't hear anything.

Anyone know what the deal could be?
Would it be bad for me to just unplug it?


----------



## zzptichka

If it's not spinning probably PCB died or something...
Here's some information: http://datacent.com/datarecovery/hdd/western_digital/WDXML2500


----------



## Drakoff

I have the exact same problem... the safely remove hardware option on system won't work. It always says the WD passport is in use and it isn't (as far as I know). The only solution I've found is to shut down my computer and then I know it's safe to remove - but that wastes so much time. 

If anyone knows what to do please let me know. 

p.s. I have VISTA, and I tried going to through the computer option to right click on the "F" Drive to "eject" the external hard drive, but that option doesn't even show up.


----------



## raptor_pa

Make sure write behind caching is turned off for the drive. http://www.jacsoft.co.nz/Omnis/wbc.shtml should be the same for Vista as XP


----------



## Drakoff

I just tried this. I expanded Disk drives. Then I went to the first icon: WD 3200BMV External USB Device and it was already selected for optimize for quick removal (that is, "write caching on the disk" was already disabled). Next I went to the second icon: WDC WD1200BEVS-75UST0 and it has optimize for performance selected under the policies tab... but it won't let me change to Optimize for quick removal... so "write chaching" is still enabled and I can't change it.

I am the administrator on the computer so that isn't it... I'm not sure if having the external hard drive plugged in while attempting this does anything (though I'd imagine if it's not plugged in, that the icons for it wouldn't be there)?

Does anyone have any ideas? 

I'm starting to think that maybe it's all right that I just remove it since one of the icons has write cache disabled because that option states that one can disconnect the device without using the Safe Removal Icon.

The final thing I can think of is... to change the first icon's policies' setting to optimize for performance so that maybe the Safe Removal Icon will then function???? Maybe? I don't know? Thanks for anyone who can solve this mystery.


----------



## ricksmithjr

I found a solution, at least for *XP*. Click on the Start Button, then right-click on My Computer and select Properties.
Next, select the Hardware tab and click on the Device Manager button.
Expand the Disk Drives section, then right-click on the WD Passport drive.
Click Properties.
Click the Volumes Tab, then click Populate.
Right-click on the Volume name.
Click the Properties button.
On the General Tab, note whether the checkbox entitled, "Allow Indexing Service to index this drive for fast file searching" is checked. If it is, uncheck it and then click Apply.
This will iterate through all the files on the WD Passport drive, and may take a few minutes to complete.
Now click OK.
Click OK again on the drive properties window.
Close the Device Manager window.
Click OK on the System Properties window.
Whew.
Now you should be able to Safely Remove the drive.
It appears that if you've enabled Indexing Services for your C drive, XP will do you the favor of enabling it for added drives, which makes it impossible to safely remove the drive.
Hope that saves a few headaches. :grin:


----------



## mewgirl

...Um yeah okay, you just gave a long drawn-out (instead of using the short & easy method) explanation of how to disable indexing. Yet, no one here is looking to disable indexing (since, you know, I WANT indexing enabled and other people may as well), but rather how to disable write caching for ALL of the people that specified =\.


----------



## Jimbo53

I used to have that problem randomly trying to "safely remove hardware" with the task bar icon until I started closing the programs by going to file/close instead of x-ing out at the top right corner. I haven't had the problem since.


----------



## metoo2011

I had this exact problem with a WD Elements SE on Vista, I'm posting my solution in case it helps anyone else, even though it is incredibly simple. When you say you are clicking on the Windows tool, are you right-clicking? Once I realised I was right-clicking on the drive's icon in the system tray (out of habit), and instead tried LEFT-clicking, the pop-up message was slightly different: Safely remove USB Mass Storage Device - Drive (F) It worked fine with a left click.


----------



## nontech2011

2011july19
success after several attempts:
I disabled indexing, turned off antivirus, etc etc. and was not able to safely remove.
Today I went into Task Manager and stopped all of the tasks that started with WD and was able to safely remove my Passport.
Also if you go into Device Manager and right click, go to Properties, go to the Policies tab and check the Optimize for Performance button, you can then safely remove.
hope this helps someone.


----------



## Livu

nontech2011 said:


> I disabled indexing, turned off antivirus, etc etc. and was not able to safely remove.
> Today I went into Task Manager and stopped all of the tasks that started with WD and was able to safely remove my Passport.
> Also if you go into Device Manager and right click, go to Properties, go to the Policies tab and check the Optimize for Performance button, you can then safely remove.


You can also try USB Safely Remove. It replaces native Safely Remove Hardware and lets you display locking processes or forcibly stop a drive. You can see these screenshots at USB Safely Remove Help - "Cannot stop the device" window
Hope this helps


----------

